# Easton 90slx or KrysiumSL



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have Mavic Equips on my bike, and would like to go lighter. 
Performance has 20% off all Easton products and that makes the 90s a good deal. 
Or thanks to the forum, I could do the SL's for about $100 more.
http://www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB='5058-80'

I like the look of the SL's better, but my bike is white/black and I don't know how silver wheels would look. 
I think the Eastons are a touch lighter and they are black. 

Any advice?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

K SL aren't 'great' wheels... tell me why they are worth your money? average hubs, real weight around 1600g and are aero bricks... 

b/w those two choices, def eastons...


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I just bought the Easton SLX's to save 200 grams over my Eason Vista's.

HONESTLY, I can't tell a difference. Of course, I've only put 50 miles on them and won't be able to ride for another f***ing month because of my broken collarbone.

I was going to craiglist my Vista's to recoup some of my dough, but now I'm thinking I just might cut my losses and sell the nearly new 90's. I'll see in a couple of months.

Just train harder.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ true. if i were to go for eastons, i would prefer the current 27mm rims for a bit more aero, rather than worry about a bit more weight... the vistas were 30mm, which was pretty decent... the current eastons use reg straight pull sapims right? the older twin-thread was a needless solution to nothing...

that's a big plus IMHO. proprietary spokes suck !


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

The spokes aren't proprietary. Straight pull isn't exactly an Easton Exclusive.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ lol, no, that's not what i meant, sorry for not being clear...

previously easton had "twin thread technology" for its premium line of wheels... those were prop...

now they have ditched that and gone to straight pulls.. i think.......which if they have, is a definate positive IMO..... vs Ks that are still prop spokes...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Geeze didn't mean to open a sore subject. LOL!

Aero bricks? 

I don't know if it's ok to post prices here, so forgive me if it isn't. 
The place where I got my bike will give me full trade-in for my Equipes. Then with a discount, I will easily be under 5 bills for the SL's. With the sale at Peformance I can get the Eastons for just under 6 bills. "Claimed" weight for both is about the same. I like the looks of the SL's better. I am not a racer, just a rec rider. I'm 155lbs. so I don't think I'll be that much of a load.


----------



## dclee (Nov 16, 2004)

I recently bought the SLXs to replace my Krysium SLs - the Krysiums are now my training wheels. The SLXs are lighter, more aero, way better hubs, and have a slightly nicer ride. The Krysiums are a little more solid feeling than the eastons - the only area where it is better.

Personally, I would keep your equipes as a back up wheel and get the Eastons.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you Dclee. I appreciate your input. 

This always happens to me. The stuff I really like always turns out to not be the right things. 
I think I'm leaning toward the SL's anyway.
1. They look way better
2. They'll give me full price trade in towards the SL's which makes the SL's $130 cheaper. 
3. I don't need an extra wheelset.
4. I won't have to try to get rid of the Equips at a big loss. 
If I go with the Eastons....
1. The consensus seems that they are the better wheels 
2. I'm doing all of this to make the bike lighter and they are lighter. 
3. I wanna do the right thing even though I want the SL's


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> Thank you Dclee. I appreciate your input.
> 
> This always happens to me. The stuff I really like always turns out to not be the right things.
> I think I'm leaning toward the SL's anyway.
> ...


By all means, get the SL's

I don't really think that there is anyone around here that says they're bad wheels. The question is whether they're worth $1,000!!!! In your unique case, you're able to get them for half price. The bling factor alone is worth that. It seems like you want them so go for it. Of course, you'll need to post pics.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ridden both - both are good enough. The Easton's seem to be better for your intended purposes - lighter wieght.

SL's are known for thier durability and responsiveness, however the Easton's are incredably durable as well - I've put them through hell.

For you the Easton's are a win.

Good Luck


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh man! You guys are killing me. 
The SL's are cheaper, easier to do the deal and I won't have to try to dump off my Equips. 
Crap.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> Oh man! You guys are killing me.
> The SL's are cheaper, easier to do the deal and I won't have to try to dump off my Equips.
> Crap.


The only logical way to buy the wheels then is to put up one of those vote stickies then and let us decide for you.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok. I hope it's ok that I included ball park dollar figure as I don't want people to decide using that as the factor.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> Ok. I hope it's ok that I included ball park dollar figure as I don't want people to decide using that as the factor.


Too funny. Okay, my vote is in.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL! 
Crap! So far it's a tie. I have to know by tonite!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok guys, I went with the Eastons. What do you think?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

"Ok guys, I went with the Eastons. What do you think?"


*Is this a joke? Those aren't EA90's*


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I just haven't put them on yet...






Yes it's a joke...


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

brentster said:


> "Ok guys, I went with the Eastons. What do you think?"
> 
> 
> *Is this a joke? Those aren't EA90's*


No kidding? I couldn't tell.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol.

For a split second I was like "I really hope the OP knows what the hell he's doing..haha"


----------



## marco1910 (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope you have better luck that I did..I have a set of EA90 Aeros and keep breaking spokes. I shipped the wheel to Easton and their customer support is horrible. Long story but bottom line they don't back up their product..I won't buy them again..hopefully its an isolated incident but I'm extremely disappointed


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

marco1910 said:


> I hope you have better luck that I did..I have a set of EA90 Aeros and keep breaking spokes. I shipped the wheel to Easton and their customer support is horrible. Long story but bottom line they don't back up their product..I won't buy them again..hopefully its an isolated incident but I'm extremely disappointed


sorry to hear that... those are the 16/20 wheels right? how much to you weigh outta interest?

most likely the wheels came out of tension and that is leading to the breakage... they run sapim spokes, so there is no reason why they should explode... a decent wrench can return the wheel into uniform tension.... happens..


----------



## marco1910 (Sep 24, 2007)

I weigh 190..never broke spokes before..followed all the advice (even from Easton) . They were on my new bike..at 500 miles I had the LBS look at everything at 1200 miles they started to break


----------

